# Vote Bot



## tukz (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage undzwar möchte ich wissen ob es mit Java möglich ist einen Bot zu programmieren, welcher mir das voten erleichtert.

Sagen wir man muss von Seite A bis zu Seite D klicken und auf Seite D dann den Vote button klicken.

1. klick auf Koordinate 700 von links und 200 von oben ( SEITE A )
2. klick auf Koordinate 600 von links und 150 von oben ( SEITE B )
3. klick auf Koordinate 500 von links und 300 von oben ( SEITE C )
4. klick auf Koordinate 400 von links und 200 von oben ( SEITE D )
5. klick auf Koordinate 400 von links und 400 von oben, um den Vote Button zu drücken
6. anschließend soll SEITE A wieder aufgerufen werden... dann wieder von Step 1 - 6 !

Ist das möglich zu realisieren und wenn ja könnte mir jemand dabei helfen ?

MfG Michael !


----------



## wranger (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

für mich stellt sich die Frage was ist Seite A-D? Webseiten?


----------



## tukz (22. Nov 2006)

ja das sind websites  !


----------



## wranger (22. Nov 2006)

Gut dann stellen sich 2 weitere Fragen!

Warum versuchst du Das grafisch zu lösen und nicht über die URL?
Und warum nimmst du nicht den Endlink und rufst den auf?


----------



## tukz (22. Nov 2006)

also es handelt sich um eine Flash Site, die url verändert sich nicht.

Die Url ist bei Seite A genauso wie bei Seite D

Von daher muss das so funktionieren, dass das Script nach 1 Sekunde immer auf eine bestimmt Koordinate klickt und anschließend die Seite neu geladen wird 

geht das nun oder nicht ?


----------



## wranger (22. Nov 2006)

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt das es kaum was schlimmeres gibt als Flash.


Tut wir leid ... kann ich nicht bei helfen!


----------



## tukz (22. Nov 2006)

hmm wieso spielt das eine so große rolle obs flash ist oder nicht ?

bracuh jedeglich nur die funktionen, damit der mauszeiger an die einzelnen stellen wandert und anschließend klickt und am schluss die website neu geladen wird und dann wieder alles von vorne los geht.


----------



## Gast (22. Nov 2006)

stichwort robot in der forensuche


----------



## wranger (22. Nov 2006)

weil ich mich nicht mit applets auskenne. 

Oder versuchst du in deinem Browser(exteres Programm) den Mauszeiger dort hin zu bewegen


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2006)

ja genau...

der browser ist offen ! und hat schon die seite aufgerufen ! und dann starte ich das script und dann klickt die maus fein im browserfenster herum.

MfG


----------



## wranger (22. Nov 2006)

Dann sag ich dir jetzt das das mit Java nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist. Ich zumindest kenne keinen Weg die Maus direkt anzusprechen.

Da würde ich mal C++ für bemühen.

Den einzigen Weg den ich sehe ist: Sich mit der Webseite zu verbinden, das Ding auszulesen -> Beschriebenen Knopf drücken druch senden von Daten.  ???:L  Ich habe keinen Plan

Mfg

wranger


----------



## me1357 (22. Nov 2006)

Es ist doch mit Java ohne weiteres möglich .. es hat sogar schon jemand darauf hingewiesen.
Ich sag es nochmal: java.awt.Robot


----------



## tukz (23. Nov 2006)

das Problem ist, dass ich noch nie mit JAVA programmiert habe. Wenn jemand daran Spaß hat und vielleicht Lust hat mir einen gefallen zu tun, kann derjenige mir denn sowas programmieren ? Wenn ich Ihm die Koordinaten gebe ?

MfG tukz


----------



## Guest (23. Nov 2006)

tse unfassbar!!!!!!!!!    ???:L 


Keine Ahnung von der Materie und dann solche komischen Aufträge!!


----------



## wranger (23. Nov 2006)

Klar mach ich das ... für 200€ fang ich heute abend sogar noch an.


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Nov 2006)

tukz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das Problem ist, dass ich noch nie mit JAVA programmiert habe.



Und dann der ganze Aufwand nur um in einem Voting den 
von dir präferierten _"Teilnehmer"_ zu pushen.

Geh' in die Ecke und schäm dich!  :noe:


----------

